# Clen?



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I know it is not allowed to ask where to source roids but as clen is not a roid would it be ok to ask? If not i apologize and this thread can be deleted.

Where to source cheap clen online?


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not allowed for clen mate.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just ask the biggest fella in your gym.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

bighead1985 said:


> Just ask the biggest fella in your gym.


Or the Leanest


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Look for the guy with the shakes


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> You just bulked and were obsessed with adding mass! Why the clen?


X2?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> A fat fcker like me, now i need clen! Actually have some more on the way for the last four weeks of the cycle...


You've lost me lol???


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh right I get you mate, i want to be big AND lean lol gonna take a few years though!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Clen is nasty, someone gave me some free... i took 2 tabs on monday and felt like sh!t all day


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Just saying, somebody like me can use clen, not puurboi. I still have a lot of cutting to do. I'm not 100% sure of my bf, but I think its around 15-17%. I want to get down to your bf% actually m8, around 10% or so, and get rid of the bottom belly fat. Realistically I think I can hit 13% over the next 4 weeks while on clen and tren ace, along with the prop and primo, but I'd like to try my best to keep my size. Still hoovering around 215lbs, 16stone-ish even after reducing cals. I was up to 228 at one point (before the tren ace actually, and when I had my cals high, much 'puffier', not much water weight as am on adex and prov, but was fatter. Tren ace really is amazing at body recomp, and the fat has melted off over the last four weeks along with taking T3 and ECA/Green tea). I was lifting heavier b/c of the var and then tbol when I was heavier (and before the tbol took my back out) but I've decided I would rather be lean than big I guess. I have 4 weeks left, and I think 2 weeks of clen will get me to around 13%, along with the restricted diet and slightly upping the dose of tren ace ed; and of course working out like a fcking animal 5 days a week...


You would be surprised to know that even though i have visible abs and look fairly lean i am sitting at around 14 - 15% BF... i would like to get back down to sub 10%


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

puurboi said:


> You would be surprised to know that even though i have visible abs and look fairly lean i am sitting at around 14 - 15% BF... i would like to get back down to sub 10%


yeah, i got measured at 14% in my avi.. am dieting down from that at the moment.. shooting for 7%... was 110kg.. 101.4 this morn.. i thought I'd be ripped by now.. but i'm realisitically looking at 94kg now...



Empire Boy said:


> But to do so, you'll lose most if not all your gains! You need more bulk, if that is the goal. A proper cycle of test, then usual PCT/maintenance, then think about stepping up to a proper cut cycle? I don't know. Seems you might be giving ammo to the critics if you start taking clen, esp. without taking aas...if you try to lean out to 10% and not be on a powerful aas combo like test/tren, you're going to lose mass, esp. what you worked hard to gain and maintain in the first place!


i'm dieting on 1.6g of test +800mg tren, and i can say i'm as strong now as before my diet.. and have lost noooo muscle..


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> yeah, i got measured at 14% in my avi.. am dieting down from that at the moment.. shooting for 7%... was 110kg.. 101.4 this morn.. i thought I'd be ripped by now.. but i'm realisitically looking at 94kg now...
> 
> i'm dieting on 1.6g of test +800mg tren, and i can say i'm as strong now as before my diet.. and have lost noooo muscle..


fooking 1.6g of test and 800mg of tren.... you lost your mind?


----------

